# Kernel modules

## Mappack

Hello,

During the install in "Configuring the kernel" I have to put kernel modules to automatically load in/etc/conf.d/modules, however i don't know which kernel modules to put in there. How do i find out what hardware i have so i know what kernel modules to list in there?

Thanks in advance.

----------

## DONAHUE

skip that step. don't need it. your hardware can be identified using lspci and lsusb from the install media. if in the chroot, emerge pciutils and usbutils to acquire these useful tools for your future installed system.

----------

## Mappack

Ok I will do that.

Also, thanks for the quick reply.

----------

## DONAHUE

welcome to gentoo.

----------

## Buffoon

You can see loaded modules when you boot from a good liveCD like SystemReescueCD and run lspci -k.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Mappack,

Almost all hardware is auto detected and kernel modules loaded for you.

There are a few odd things where this doesn't happen.

You may need to add moduies for kernel features but thats for later.

----------

## Mappack

Thanks for all the replies!

I skipped the step like DONAHUE told me, and this worked out fine. 

I am now trying to get my broadcom 43227 wireless card to work, but I think I will manage this with net-wireless/b43-fwcutter.

----------

## DONAHUE

suspect you will need the wl driver, 

```
emerge broadcom-sta
```

----------

## Mappack

Hello again,

I emerged broadcom-sta like you said and blacklisted ssb, b43legacy, b43 and ndiswrapper like you advised someone else in this thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6424649.html. Is the device supposed to show up in "ip link" or in "ifconfig" now? Because it isn't there.

----------

## Jaglover

Check your dmesg.

----------

## DONAHUE

as jaglover said and also ifconfig -a and lspci -k and lsmod for evidence that wl is present and attached as driver to your nic. grep can be your friend.

----------

## Mappack

lspci -k found the device and said that the bcma-pci-bridge kernel driver is in use and it said "bcma, wl" after kernel modules.

Dmesg said that the wl module license: 'MIXED/Proprietary' taints the kernel and that it disabled lock debugging due to the kernel taint.

Dmesg also said that the module verification failed because the signature and/or required key was missing, this also tainted the kernel.

Could this be why it didn't show up in ip link and ifconfig?

----------

## DONAHUE

do not believe the bcma module should be in use, try blacklisting and removing from kernel config and recompile kernel then repeat emerge broadcom-sta and reboot

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi may help

emerge linux-firmware may help

BTW: my kernel configuration for a bcm4360 is :

 *Quote:*   

> -*- Networking support  --->
> 
> -*-   Wireless  --->
> 
> --- Wireless                                             
> ...

 

the  *Quote:*   

> [*] Intel devices 
> 
> <M> Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection

  was requested during the install of broadcom-sta (wl) to get some kernel support

your bcm43227 may not want this config watch the emerge broadcom-sta output closely.

if things get worse or no change you might try https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum-f-18.html emphasizing bcm43227

----------

